# dass man es sich auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt



## elroy

Ein Satz aus einem anderen Thread:


elroy said:


> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, dass man es sich auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt


Ist der Satz so richtig? Das „sich“ soll sich auf „es“ beziehen, nicht auf „man“.* Das <g> wirkt *sich* auf die Aussprache aus.

Formal müsste der Satz eigentlich richtig sein, aber er wirkt auf mich irgendwie suspekt. 

*Handelt es sich vielleicht um einen Holzwegsatz?


----------



## bearded

Ich würde vielleicht das ''sich'' weglassen.


----------



## Frieder

Dann müsste es aber _einwirken _heißen.



elroy said:


> aber er wirkt auf mich irgendwie suspekt



... auf mich auch. 

dass man es {sich auf die Aussprache auswirken} lässt 

dass {man es sich} auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt 


Man kann durchaus auf einen Holzweg geraten.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Dann müsste es aber _einwirken _heißen


Du hast recht. My bad.
''...dass man es auf die Aussprache einwirken lässt'' wäre für mich eine günstige Lösung.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ist der Satz so richtig? Das „sich“ soll sich auf „es“ beziehen


Zumindest ist der Satz nicht idiomatisch.

Ich würde sagen:

_Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, als dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, als dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt.


Ich weiß, es ist ''off topic'': aber ist in Deinem schönen Satz das ''als'' wirklich notwendig?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Ich weiß, es ist ''off topic'': aber ist in Deinem schönen Satz das ''als'' wirklich notwendig?


Hm, ich empfinde das "als" als notwendig. Dann klingt es zumindest hoch-idiomatisch und natürlich.

Ohne "als" erscheint mir der Satz mehr als seltsam.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> "Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, dass man es sich auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt" [der Satz]  wirkt auf mich irgendwie suspekt.
> 
> 
> Frieder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... auf mich auch.
Click to expand...

Der ganze Satz klingt für mich schräg.

Ich hätte gesagt: "Das <g> „spricht“ man *insofern* mit, als  es sich auf die Aussprache auswirk*t/* als es auf die Aussprache *ein*wirkt."


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ein Satz aus einem anderen Thread:
> 
> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, dass man es sich auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt.



Formal ist der Satz syntaktisch korrekt, er wirkt aber "sperrig". Wie schon festgestellt wurde, kann man "sich" nicht weglassen.

Was aber soll er bedeuten?
Gibt es Kontext?

Ich würde vermuten:
Man spricht das "g" auf verschiedene Weise aus, um Unterschiede in der Aussprache/Auswirkungen auf die Aussprache festzustellen.
Im Originalsatz ist "g" personifiziert, es ist also eine recht komplexe Metapher. Das "g" wird Handlungsträger.

---

Ich setzt mal konkrete Werte ein:

Man spricht das "g" mit. Es wirkt sich dann auf die Aussprache immer aus - im Vergleich dazu, dass man es nicht ausspricht.
Es wirkt sich aber auch auf die Aussprache des Worte oder mehrerer Worte aus.
Noch stärker wirkt sich aber eine Wortstruktur auf die Aussprache von *"g"* aus.

Der Satz ist zu kompliziert, als dass man ihn auf einfache Weise verändern könnte, ohne ihn inhaltlich zu beeinflussen.

*Edit:*
es ging um
Meinung (Aussprache) -



> Die Buchstabenfolge <ng> entspricht dem Laut /ŋ/ in der Aussprache. Es geht nicht etwa um ein getilgtes /g/, sonst wäre die Aussprache /n/. Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, dass man es sich auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt, es spielt für die Aussprache eine Rolle und steht nicht nur bedeutungslos da.



Das hatte ich übersehen. Ich habe ein paar Sätze gestrichen, die jetzt klar sind.

Der Satz ist hier zu komplex und trotzdem nicht klar.

_Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, dass es zusammen mit "n" einen neuen Laut bildet:"ng"=/ŋ/._
Inhaltlich ist es im angegebenen Link ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Das <g> „spricht“ man in dem Sinne mit, dass man es sich auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt


Das ist tatsächlich ein Holzwegsatz, wie schon erklärt:


Frieder said:


> dass man es {sich auf die Aussprache auswirken} lässt
> 
> dass {man es sich} auf die Aussprache auswirken lässt


Explizit darstellen kann man diese Verschachtelungs-Struktur wohl nicht direkt in einem idiomatischen Satz, da weder "zulässt" noch "veranlasst" (oder Ähnliches) als Ersatz für "lässt" möglich ist:
"[...], dass man [zulässt/veranlasst], dass es sich auf die Aussprache auswirkt"

Wie schon gezeigt wurde, kann man die Wörter "man" und "lässt" weglassen (und "auswirken" angemessen konjugieren), ohne dass die Bedeutung des Satzes sich ändert. Damit wird er dann auch leichter verständlich.


----------



## elroy

Danke allerseits. Der Satz scheint also formal richtig zu sein, aber nicht besonders idiomatisch, bzw. möglicherweise verwirrend. Mehr oder weniger so, wie ich vermutet hatte.

Ich frage mich, ob z.B. folgender Satz akzeptabler wäre:

_Ich lasse ihn sich äußern._

Weil er einfacher ist und zu keinem Holzweg führt?

Wie wäre es mit folgendem Satz? 

_Ich achte darauf, ihn sich äußern zu lassen._

Das wirkt auf mich schon wieder holprig…


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> _Ich lasse ihn sich äußern._


Ich glaube, dass man das Pronomen "sich" an dieser Stelle nicht so gern hört / sieht. Das wirkt schon ein wenig holprig. Sätze mit "lassen" finde ich ohne "sich" angenehmer, z.B. "Ich lasse ihn heute reden".



elroy said:


> _Ich achte darauf, ihn sich äußern zu lassen._


Auch hier finde ich das "sich" anstrengend. Zudem kommt "lassen" erst am Schluss, so dass man die Rolle der Pronomen "ihn" und "sich" zunächst nicht gut einschätzen kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem: "lassen" hat zwei Bedeutungen. Es erfordert Kontext diese zu unterscheiden.
ungefähr:
1. Ich veranlasse ihn, zu reden.
2. Ich erlaube ihm, zu reden. (auch: Ich unterbreche ihn nicht)

In _Ich lasse ihn sich äußern. ist eher die Bedeutung 2. vorhanden.
In "Ich lasse ihn reden" _meist auch, aber ohne Kontext kann man es nicht wissen. Ein Problem wird das eher in Grammatikübungen, denn normalerweise ist im "normalen" Leben Kontext da.

In all diesen Fällen sehe ich ohne sehr speziellen Kontext immer einen Menschen handeln.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> In _Ich lasse ihn sich äußern. ist eher die Bedeutung 2. vorhanden.
> In "Ich lasse ihn reden" _meist auch, aber ohne Kontext kann man es nicht wissen.


Die Bedeutungen mögen sich unterscheiden. Es ging mir aber bei meinem Beispiel (mit "reden") auch nicht darum, eine geeignete oder gar "bessere" Alternative für den Originalsatz vorzuschlagen, sondern nur zu illustrieren, was für mich angenehmer zu lesen wäre und gleichzeitig dem Originalsatz ähnelt.

Es lässt sich wohl auch nicht vermeiden, dass sinnvolle Sätze manchmal etwas holprig werden. Da fällt mir auf, dass ich die Fragen noch nicht beantwortet habe:


elroy said:


> Ich frage mich, ob z.B. folgender Satz akzeptabler wäre:
> _Ich lasse ihn sich äußern._


Er ist klar akzeptabler als der Satz in #1. Und auch absolut klar akzeptabel, obschon er ein bisschen holprig ist.



elroy said:


> Wie wäre es mit folgendem Satz?
> _Ich achte darauf, ihn sich äußern zu lassen._
> Das wirkt auf mich schon wieder holprig…


Das ist holpriger als im vorherigen Satz, aber das heisst nicht, dass der Satz inakzeptabel wäre. Ausserdem finde ich ihn leichter verständlich als den Satz in #1.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Wie wäre es mit folgendem Satz?
> 
> _Ich achte darauf, ihn sich äußern zu lassen._
> 
> 
> διαφορετικός said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist holpriger als im vorherigen Satz, [....] Ausserdem finde ich ihn leichter verständlich als den Satz in #1
Click to expand...


Worauf bezieht sich  "ihn"? Den Buchstaben "g"?

Einfacher: _Ich achte darauf, dass er zur Geltung kommt._


----------



## elroy

Nein, „ihn“ = eine unbestimmte männliche Person

Das war ein völlig neues Beispiel zum Vergleich.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Das war ein völlig neues Beispiel zum Vergleich.


Dann passt mein Vorschlag in #15 nicht.

Warum dann nicht: "_Ich achte darauf, dass er sich äußern kann/ ihn zu Wort kommen zu lassen."_


----------



## elroy

Es geht um lassen-Sätze mit „sich“. Natürlich gibt es etliche Umschreibungsmöglichkeiten. 

_Ich lasse ihn sich kämmen_?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> _Ich lasse ihn sich kämmen_?


Das funktioniert, wenn die Situation klar ist, sonst ist es zweideutig.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Das funktioniert, wenn die Situation klar ist, sonst ist es zweideutig.


Es geht mir nur um die Syntax des Satzes, nicht um die Bedeutung von "lassen".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Nein, „ihn“ = eine unbestimmte männliche Person


Du meinst "unbestimmt" im Rahmen dieser Metadiskussion, richtig? Wir sind uns schon einig, dass im Objekttext ein konkretes Antezedens für _ihn_ existieren muss?


----------



## elroy

Ja, genau so.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> _Ich lasse ihn sich kämmen_?


Das wirkt ungefähr so auf mich wie das Beispiel "Ich lasse ihn sich äussern". Also auch ein bisschen holprig. Obschon ich hier keinen Holzweg sehe.


----------

